# Ava Catherine 7/11/08



## ~ Vicky ~

I dont even know where to start!

Since about last weekend I started suffering from really bad period-pain style cramps in my back and lower belly, but having read post after post from other ladies I knew this was something that tended to happen in late pregnancy and just gritted my teeth and got on with it.

Over Monday/Tuesday I got barely any sleep because of the crampy pains and I was getting really strong braxton hicks on and off for hours and hours, even though Id done nothing in the slightest energetic (if only!), but again, I put it down to being just one of those things! 

On Wednesday (5th November) I was pottering around the house when I felt a bit wet down there so hot footed it to the loo because I thought Id wet myself :shy: turns out I hadnt but Id had my full bloody show! I began to panic a bit because I was only 36+1 but a few ladies on here calmed me down and I went to my 36wk midwife appointment ready to ask for an internal to find out what was going on with my body.

When I was there my midwife didnt seem concerned but gave me an examination anyway and discovered I was 2cm dilated, 80% effaced and 1/5ths engaged! Awesome, so something was actually happening! My MW told me if I did go into labour within days, i'd be treated as full term considering mine and baby's size.

I was getting braxton hicks on and off for the rest of the day and through until Thursday. By Thursday afternoon however the braxtons stepped up and notch and they turned into definite contractions. They were a different ball game altogether. They started off irregular but after going for a walk and doing some ball bouncing they started getting a definite pattern to them. I called the labour ward and they said to call back and go in when the contractions were 5mins apart, or I couldnt cope with the pain anymore or my waters broke.

I tried to keep myself occupied so I bounced and bounced while talking to a few friends who kept me sane. My Mum had come over to keep me company and was acting like a cheerleader while timing my contractions for me.

At about 10.30pm my Mum ran me a bath and I got in. Within minutes the pain started getting unbearable and I started crying saying I couldnt cope any more. By this time my contractions were down to about 6mins apart so my Mum called the labour ward and they said I could go in no probs. My Mum grabbed all my stuff for me and helped me put some clothes on and we headed straight for the ward. Once I got in there a nurse told me to get comfy and someone would come see me. It wasnt long before I was given Gas and Air and told I was 4cm.

My Dad joined us, and he and my Mum got me through each contraction by singing random songs. Everyone around us mustve thought I was crackers :rofl: but it helped.

At 2am my waters broke and the contractions started getting worse and much much closer together but I was determined to just stick it out on gas and air for as long as possible. I had in my birth plan I no way on this earth wanted an epidural and I wasnt too keen on being given pethidine either, and Im now glad I stuck to my guns.

Within 3 hours Id shot from 5cm dilated to 10cm and I was taken through to delivery pretty sharpish. The urge to push was overwhelming but the midwife told me to listen to exactly what she had to say and she would help me through it.

Just 3 pushes later, 2 for the head and 1 for the rest, my little munchkin Ava Catherine entered into the world weighing 7lb 1oz and measured 21inches long. If I had gone all the way to full term she wouldve for sure been a 9lb baby :shock: (Judging by the size of me though I wasnt all surprised). 

Ava is absolutely perfect and I cant believe Im a Mummy! :cloud9: Established labour was little under 7 hours and I only needed 2 stitches for the smallest of tears.

My labour was everything I wanted! Id definitely do it again in a heartbeat.

Ava and I were almost able to come home on Friday evening but Ava started to struggle with feeding. I was determined not to bottle feed so yesterday we had a lactation consultant come down and give us a helping hand  Ava soon mastered it and we were given the green light to come home this morning. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_012.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 146









IMG_013.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 112









IMG_015.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 102









IMG_021.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 130


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun shes very cute x x


----------



## welshcakes79

huge congrats hun, Ava is gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

shes gorgeous and you did so well. Congrats!

xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun, she is gorgeous


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations hun!! And well done on your quick labour!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations shes so cute
xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations hun!! I'm so glad it went the way you wanted it to and that you have been sucessful with you breastfeeding x x


----------



## honey08

aawwww im full of tears :cry: u must be on :cloud9: hun she gorgeous !!! 

really really hope i;'ll be doin this in 9mth :)


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats! I love the name Ava!! :) Beautiful :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Wow hunni. Go you for doing it all on gas and air. Im hoping to do that but i'll have the tens machine i got off Mervs mum to hehe. Your labour sounded amazing and you did so well just 3 pushes. Im very proud of you hun and so are all the other dec mums. She is beautiful hunni. So glad you are both home now and that Ava has got the hang of feeding
xx:hug:


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations she is lovely! xx


----------



## bambikate

well done you, congratulations and omg she is sooooo gorgeous x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats, & just gas & air, well done. :)

She's beautiful.x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats she is beautiful xXx


----------



## nessajane

congrats hun!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!!


----------



## suzan

Congratulations shes so cute


----------



## lynz

congrats gorgeous pics


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's so sweet. x


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## xCorkettex

Aww shes so beautiful-and well done for coping on just G&A!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! She's gorgeous!
xx


----------



## elm

Congratulations! She's beautiful x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations!


----------



## Drazic<3

Shes adorable! congratulations :)


----------



## alphatee

congrats shes beautiful x


----------



## lousielou

a huge congratulations! Xx :D


----------



## Frankie

what a fab story well done!!!


----------



## jillypoop

congrats, she is beautiful! :D :D

i should stop reading these, the broodiness is getting unbearable!

congrats again :)
yay for you for breastfeeding :D


xxx


----------



## XKatX

She's gorgeous! Well doen you and congratulations x x x


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations vicky she is gorgeous.

i am glad everything went the way you had hoped

Lou
xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh congratulations!!! x


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## Sophie1205

*Congratulations Vicky!!
Welcome to the world Ava!!*

Great birth story, I hope mine goes as well as yours.
She's so adorable, congrats on your little stunner!


x x :hug: x x


----------



## Chris77

Aww! She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

aw congrats!


----------



## joeo

Congratulations


----------



## Mummy2Many

She's absolutely beautiful.. congratulations honey! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## nataliecn

congrats hun!
she is beautiful! :)


----------



## Blob

Awwww congratulations, i had to stay in 3 nights cos Tabitha wouldnt feed either was really upsetting. :hugs:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Thanks everyone :cloud9:


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## claralouise

awww shes so cute well done and congratulations


----------



## Miss Duke

congrats! sure was lucky she was early!! Love the name xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes adorable x


----------



## PeanutBean

What a cutie, congratulations!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------

